# VSP catch wire



## berrycrush (Oct 21, 2015)

This question is for people with experience using VSP catch wire: Which type is better for the catch wire pairs, high-tensile wire or soft wire. Assuming we are talking about 14 gauge here.


----------



## mfzona (Oct 21, 2015)

I put up 12.5 gauge monofilament for catch wires. Pretty cheap and very easy to work with. No need for spinning Jenny. And shipping was cheap since it's so much lighter than steel. You can use the same tensioning methods you use for wire. Orchard valley supply carries different size spools. I'll have to see how long it lasts.


----------



## dbeck (Oct 21, 2015)

Go to tractor supply and get the 14 ga high tensile. Make sure the first pair of catch wires is no more than 6 inches above the grow wire.


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 22, 2015)

mfzona said:


> I put up 12.5 gauge monofilament for catch wires. Pretty cheap and very easy to work with. No need for spinning Jenny. And shipping was cheap since it's so much lighter than steel. You can use the same tensioning methods you use for wire. Orchard valley supply carries different size spools. I'll have to see how long it lasts.



Sounds interesting. Does it work with gripple? Or is it soft enough to tie knots with hands?


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 22, 2015)

dbeck said:


> Go to tractor supply and get the 14 ga high tensile. Make sure the first pair of catch wires is no more than 6 inches above the grow wire.



That's my next question, my post is 8" thick, how do you make the pair space narrower?


----------



## mfzona (Oct 22, 2015)

Works with a medium gripple. Too thick for a knot. Orchard supply also has clips that capture both wires to squeeze them closer together once you get the shoots in. You could also drill holes through the posts at the width you want between the wires (especially with 8" posts!)


----------



## dbeck (Oct 22, 2015)

berrycrush said:


> That's my next question, my post is 8" thick, how do you make the pair space narrower?











The above will allow you to narrow up the catch wires.

What I was talking about is making sure that first pair of wires is no more than about 6 inches above your grow wire otherwise you'll make your life training the vines (tucking) a lot more difficult.


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi Dbeck, where do you buy the red clip from?


----------



## dbeck (Oct 23, 2015)

berrycrush said:


> Hi Dbeck, where do you buy the red clip from?



HERE


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 23, 2015)

dbeck said:


> HERE



Thanks! Everywhere else I looked sells at a minimum of a Thousand and there is no way I can use that many!


----------



## dbeck (Oct 23, 2015)

How much of your trellis post is sticking out of the ground? I looked at your photos and they look short. Usually you should have 6 feet out of the ground.


----------



## berrycrush (Oct 23, 2015)

dbeck said:


> How much of your trellis post is sticking out of the ground? I looked at your photos and they look short. Usually you should have 6 feet out of the ground.



Yes they are six feet above ground. They look short because they are thick, 8-10 inches.


----------

